# Doni DeVincent



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

This is from Lynn Fleming....

Good morning,
I am writing to let everyone know that Doni DeVincent, my friend and long time nubian and lamancha breeder from here in NY was critically injured in a dog attack on Friday last week. Doni is the current President of the American Lamancha Club, serves on several ADGA Committees and is dedicated to ADGA and our goats.

Doni lost her “real” job over a year ago and her unemployment benefits have run out. In an attempt to make ends meet as she searches for another job, she had taken part time work at a local kennel. While exercising one of the dogs in a field on Friday morning, for some unknown reason the dog turned on her viciously. He dislocated her shoulder and her wrist, broke her arm in several places and of course did horrific nerve, tendon and vascular damage.

She has had two surgeries already to try to save her left arm and hand. While the arm is doing better, the hand remains very much in danger and most particularly they are worried about her thumb and two of her fingers. She is in a controlled sleep, heavily sedated in ICU. We had just purchased our tickets for Boise on Thursday Sad smile As an aside, I will tell you that United Airlines just this morning issued a FULL refund for her ticket on a non refundable ticket, so for those of you looking to travel still, please consider United. I was afraid when I made that call that I would never get more than a credit and a change fee, but the representative was outstanding and so helpful. Rare to find these days, but very compassionate.

At this point Doni needs our help. She has been one of the first to donate and purchase in past benefit auctions for others and I will be setting up a benefit right away for her. I have already been in contact with Linda to start the process to set up the auction on Come to the Farm. Please stay tuned and please look at what you might be able to donate. While Doni’s medical bills will eventually be taken care of (I hope). She of course has no health insurance, and as I said her unemployment benefits had run out. Her day to day expenses such as electricity and feed for the goats and a million other little and big expenses are our immediate concern.

Please join with me in praying for Doni’s full recovery and please also look at what you might be willing and able to donate.

I thank each and every one of you in advance.

Lynn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for posting this Katie.

Forum please go to http://cometothefarm.com/cgi-bin/auction.cgi the auction will show up on the list when Linda puts it up. Please help if you can, donate or purchase. Vicki


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, that poor woman. Prayers for sure. I don't have anything to donate, but maybe I can buy something. Is there someplace to outright donate money?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, how awful.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Sully, if you'd like to make a donation please e-mail Lynn Fleming at [email protected] she's heading up the auction & donations.

Thank you!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.newsday.com/wallkill-dog...-bull-mastiff-in-critical-condition-1.4052439

http://online.wsj.com/article/APaf9856d0b55d401fa6100e59dbacc392.html http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?section=news/local/northern_suburbs&id=8829545

She has lost her hand.

The auction is up and running.


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay, I have a question and hope someone can answer it. I have a crocheted (by me) afghan that I would like to donate to help her. I don't know anything about doing an auction, as I've never done one, just bought stuff. What would be the best way for me to go about donating this to sell for her?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You just go to the auction site I told you about, and put your photos up, contact Linda Campbell or the person in charge of the auction, Lynn Flemming if you have questions about this auction or how to do anything.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

As a professional groomer this kind of thing is our worst fear. My heart goes out to her.


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Vicki! I'll get right on it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lots of stories around right now, not just about the perils to our livestock from strays, from rescuing dogs and bringing them to your property which confuses your LGD, but now even to your own life. Not all dogs are rehab stories, most need to be put down sadly because of humans. When you think that this dog was being rehabed, this could have been a child when he snapped. Vicki


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I think the owners who make the dogs turn out like that ought to be PTS along with the dog. I've taken in 2 dogs with serious bite histories (swooped in and taken them just before the authorities arrived) and kept them. They never bit again (except the Chow Chow to protect me and our home). Both times it was humans who made them that way. sigh.

Any word on how she is doing now?


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

What a sad, sad thing to have happen. 

My Brother in law had a mastiff, a family dog, trusted it around their small child (shudder). They loved that dog. One evening the family was in the living room of their house, out of the blue, unprovoked, it got up and walked over to their small dog and killed it. It was very hard to do but my Bil put the dog down.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

We just donated just donated ten straws of our Junior Alpine Herdsire Sunrising Riot Zuess to the Doni Devincent benefit auction at http://cometothefarm.com/cgi-bin/auction.cgi?action=subcat&category=catn_main

He is on the adga young sire development list and his dam SG Kickapoo valley jagged Zehava 3*M 3-05 EX 90 VEEE is our top production alpine this year.


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

I have also donated an afghan. I wish I had the money to bid on the buckling, but even if I did, I would have no way of getting him here :/


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Just to clarify my donation is straws from the buck not the buck himself. I do have a shipper but winning bidder would have to pay for the cost of shipping the shipper there and back as well as a nitrogen charge - I am also offering free delivery to 2013 Nationals or if relatively local there is also the option to pickup at the farm or one of the local shows we attend . We will be at NAILE in November but unfortunately collection is not scheduled until after that.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks to those who are participating! Vicki


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Our donation is now posted and available for bidding at http://cometothefarm.com/cgi-bin/auction.cgi?category=catn_subna&item=1351820759

There are plenty of itmes for all breeds and also gift/food items so check it out today.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

They changed the link since it was posted in the wrong category originally correct link is http://www.cometothefarm.com/cgi-bin/auction.cgi?category=catn_subnb&item=1351862955


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh, I so hope more people will donate more stuff for her. I only raised $80.00 for her, but that will buy some feed or groceries for her, her family and/or animals.

I wish I could crochet faster!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

The dam of the buck we donated straws from just went Grand Champion at the 2012 South Carolina State Fair


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I have also posted a picture of the latest milk test results on my farm page at http://www.facebook.com/SunriseFarmNC

with one more test to go Zehava is easily on track to exceed 4000 pounds this year.

If you want milk and show this buck is for you and the straws are currently on the auction at less than the price of collection.
You can bid at http://cometothefarm.com/cgi-bin/auction.cgi?category=catn_subnb&item=1351862955 or if you just want to purchase some outright after the auction PM me.

Once Biogenics collects the price will be much higher and if I list it with them (as per their contract) I cannot sell it for less.


----------

